# Soilmaster question



## frozenblade (Oct 10, 2006)

So i am new here and this is my first post but I just moved my 30gal to a 75 and with that brought soilmaster for the tank however it was not till I set up the whole tank that I notice it was not Soilmaster select but Soilmaster soil conditioner!! it looks the same as the select so I was wondering whats the difference and will it hurt my fish


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

I have both and actually prefer the regular soilmaster as it's larger grain size seems to hold down plants better than the select. The select has smaller and more uniform grains size, that's it. It won't hurt any livestock.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Ditto Yoinc's response except I prefer the smaller, more uniform grain size of the Select. In my opinion, it does a better job of holding the plans down. I guess how well it does holding the plants down depends ont he type of plants you have in the tank


----------

